# he better be a rhom



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

risked it for a rhom but he doesn`t have red eyes.... ... i did get him for 7 GBP though so could not just leave him there

will get better pics very soon hopefully

any luck with these ones?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

xmunglu said:


> risked it for a rhom but he doesn`t have red eyes.... ... i did get him for 7 GBP though so could not just leave him there
> 
> will get better pics very soon hopefully
> 
> any luck with these ones?


I'm guessing Frank will want better pics and lighting.
Has that sanchezi look to me IMO.


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah cant get better pics for the minute...he's not got red eyes was kinds hoping they get them wiht age...mahh frank ?

he does have a greenish black pathc on gill plate i'm hoping will help wih ID


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

he looks alil small to have red eyes imo.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definitely need a better clearer flank shot. Even with the bad pic i am guessing Rhom, with a chance of being a Sanchezi.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Serrasalmus Medinai.
Check the dark 'V' on the tail and the gold eyes.

For better id clearer pics needed


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

From what I see, it doesn't look like a rhom but a more clear picture may help


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Doesn't seem like a rhom. Not too sure. Wait for GG or Frank to take a look!


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

frank?.... sorry for pics but still gotto buy cable to attach camera to my pc....any ideas with that pic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont see a positive ID coming out of those pictures. I cant see the spotting or tail well enough. He has the shape of a small rhom, but so do many other serrasalmus.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

it's a sanchezi imo.


----------

